# Any successful BackupPC installs? Come here to discuss it.

## onegative

Hello fellow BackupPC users, 

A couple of weeks ago, I installed BackupPC on one of my servers. 

I think it is a promising solution. I have it installed at my part time job, where I can't be during business hours because of my full time job. I like the web interface which permits my users to restore any file from their backups with a few clics and without my intervention.

Another nice thing about it is the pooling of common files which can reduce backup space radically.

Tough there is some documentation on the web about configuring BackupPC I would like to discuss here and solve a couple of problems that I have. 

First, I don't have authentication working on the webserver. I don't know much about apache configuration and I don't think I will manage a webserver any time soon so I tough maybe some experienced user could help me out with this issue without having to got thru a load of documentation.

Secondly, it looks like the pooling of common files doesn't work on my setup and I can't seem to find where it should be set in the config.pl and I have some errors in my log:

```
BackupPC_link got error -4 when calling MakeFileLink
```

Finally, I don't understand how the $Conf{BackupFilesExclude} works, I keep having problems with locked/used files. Here is the config:

```
$Conf{BackupFilesExclude} = ['/Skype/*', 'UsrClass.*', 'NTUSER.*'];
```

and here is the revelant log:

```
NT_STATUS_SHARING_VIOLATION opening remote file \NTUSER.DAT (\)
```

From the documentation:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Users report that for smbclient you should specify a directory followed by ``/*'', eg: ``/proc/*'', instead of just ``/proc''.
> 
>     Examples:
> ...

 

That's about it, so if you have any advices or if you want to talk about your configuration feel free to do it here.  :Smile: 

TY

o-neg

----------

## onegative

Anyone using BackupPC?

o-neg

----------

## John4096

I've have it working on two LANs.  The exclude configuration can be tricky.  Are you using samba shares to do backups?

----------

## joce

I'd be interested to hear a bit more about your install; the CGI / apache configuration in particular.

I have followed the instruction I found on Gentoo Wiki, but I can't get a second instance of apache running.  

Any help on this subject would be greatly appreciated.

thanks,

joce.

----------

## John4096

 *Quote:*   

> I'd be interested to hear a bit more about your install; the CGI / apache configuration in particular.
> 
> I have followed the instruction I found on Gentoo Wiki, but I can't get a second instance of apache running.

 

Where do the Wiki instructions fail?  Can you post error messages?

----------

## joce

Well, as I said, it's not so much that the installation failed, but more to the fact that I can't get a second apache server to run.

The wiki site gives an exemple of httpd.conf (aptly named httpd-backuppc.conf) which I copied to my /etc/apache2 directory.

Then, there is mention of starting /etc/init.d/apache2-backuppc.  Obviously, there was no such init file in my /etc/init.d directory.  So, I've copied my apache2 init script, renamed it, and modified it so the config file used is httpd-backuppc.conf, and tried to start it.  

I got the following error message:

 *Quote:*   

>  /etc/init.d $ /etc/init.d/apache2-backuppc start
> 
> * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:
> 
> Syntax error on line 13 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/00_apache_manual.conf:
> ...

 

Then, after searching the net, I figured that I should maybe have a corresponding apache2-backuppc file in /etc/conf.d.  So I copied my /etc/conf.d/apache2 file to /etc/conf.d/apache2-backuppc file, but sine there was strictly nothing non commented in it aside from KEEPENV="PATH", I decided not to make any modifications to it.  When I tried again to run the apache2-backuppc init script, I got alomst the same error message:

 *Quote:*   

>  /etc/init.d $ /etc/init.d/apache2-backuppc start
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                            [ ok ]
> 
>  * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:
> ...

 

This is as far as I got.  So, if you have any hints on what I should try next to have two apache services running side by side, they're welcomed!

----------

## John4096

 *joce wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    /etc/init.d $ /etc/init.d/apache2-backuppc start
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                            [ ok ]
> 
>  * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:
> ...

 

What does /etc/apache2/modules.d/00_apache_manual.conf: contain?  Particularly a few lines before and after line 13?

----------

## joce

The file seems ok:

```
#

# This should be changed to the ServerRoot/manual/.  The alias provides

# the manual, even if you choose to move your DocumentRoot.  You may comment

# this out if you do not care for the documentation.

#

<IfModule mod_alias.c>

        AliasMatch ^/manual(?:/(?:de|en|es|fr|ja|ko|ru))?(/.*)?$ "/usr/share/doc/apache-2.0.58-r2/manual$1"

</IfModule>

<Directory "/usr/share/doc/apache-2.0.58-r2/manual">[/url]

    Options Indexes

    AllowOverride None

    Order allow,deny                 # <==== Line 13

    Allow from all

    <Files *.html>

        SetHandler type-map

    </Files>

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/(de|en|es|fr|ja|ko|ru)/ prefer-language=$1

    RedirectMatch 301 ^/manual(?:/(de|en|es|fr|ja|ko|ru)){2,}(/.*)?$ /manual/$1$2

</Directory>

```

Anyway, unless I'm mistaken, this file is also included by my other instance of apache.  Here's a snippet from /etc/init.d/httpd.conf (which is used in my working apache init script):

```
Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/*.conf

```

All that being said, I've just read in the BackupPC ducumentation that I might ahve to create an entire duplicate of my apache2 directory:

 *Quote:*   

> If you need to run multiple Apache's for different services then you need to create multiple top-level Apache directories, each with their own config file. You can make copies of /etc/init.d/httpd and use the -d option to httpd to point each http to a different top-level directory. Or you can use the -f option to explicitly point to the config file.

 

Does anybody have an idea of what top-level Apache directories means in this situation?  Do they mean the /var/www/localhost/htdocs directory or the /etc/apache2/ directory?  In any case, I'll just try to copy my /etc/apache2 dir and make the appropriate changes in /etc/conf.d/apache-backuppc and see how it goes.

There is also this mention from the BackupPC ducumentation that intrigues me:

 *Quote:*   

> To use mod_perl you need to run Apache as user __BACKUPPCUSER__.
> 
> 

 

How does one do that?  To the best of my (limited) knowledge, only the root user can run the init scripts...

----------

## joce

 *joce wrote:*   

> In any case, I'll just try to copy my /etc/apache2 dir and make the appropriate changes in /etc/conf.d/apache-backuppc and see how it goes

 

For the records:  That solution does not work.   :Sad: 

----------

## bunder

i use backuppc.  nothing fancy, just doing ssh-based backups from a few servers on the lan.

question though... i reinstalled the os on my fileserver and forgot how i set up backuppc in relation to the ssh login.  which user needs the ssh key, root or backuppc?

----------

